# Probleme mit Eclipse .jar zu erstellen



## Guest (13. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

ich versuche schon sehr lange vergeblich ein .jar -Archiv mit Eclipse zu erstellen.

Ich bekomme immer die Fehlermeldung: Can not find main class. Program will exit.

Dabei habe ich in der manifestdatei angegeben: 

Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: Test

Im packaging Explorer sieht mein Verzeichnis so aus:

(1st Level)
- Workspace 
(2nd Level)
                 - (default package) (Type Package)
(3rd Level)
                        - Test.java
(2nd Level)
                 - lib (Type Folder)
                 - jre System Library [jre1.6.0]
                 - utils.jar (type File)
                 - META-INF (Type Folder)
(3rd Level)
                        - MANIFEST.MF

Weiß vielleicht jemand woran es liegen könnte? Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Main-Class nicht gefunden wird, da ich die 
Manifestdatei ja sogar mit Eclipse generieren lasse.

Viele Grüße,
blackrainboW


----------



## Wildcard (13. Sep 2006)

liegt wohl am default package. Die Warnung das man das nicht benutzen soll ist nicht ganz grundlos  :wink:


----------



## Guest (13. Sep 2006)

inwiefern liegt es am default package?
ich wollte den Namen "default package" für das Package auch schon umbenennen. Leider gibts den 
Entrag "Umbennen" aber nicht im Kontextmenu.
Wer kann helfen?


----------



## zubi (13. Sep 2006)

Neues package erstellen, Klassen usw. im default-package selektieren und ins neue package ziehn...


----------



## Guest (13. Sep 2006)

Hab ich gemacht! 
Es kommt aber immernoch der gleiche Fehler, obwohl in der Manifestdatei jetzt auch zusätzlich das richtige Package 
vor der Main-Klasse steht.

Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: cdcovereditor.Test

Ist noch etwas anderes zu beachten?


----------



## Sneakizzel (20. Sep 2006)

Wenn du mit Eclipse das JAR-File erzeugst, gibst du dann auch die Klasse mit der Main-Methode an?
Denn es hört sich so an das in deiner MANIFEST-Datei diese Klasse nicht angegeben ist.

Mfg sneaker


----------



## Guest (20. Sep 2006)

Hab ich doch darüber geschrieben:

In der Manifestdatei steht:

Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: cdcovereditor.Test 

und trotzdem wird angeblich die main-Funktion nicht gefunden.


----------



## Gast (21. Sep 2006)

ich weiss zwar echt nicht, warum das nicht bei dir funktioniert, aber hast du schonmal farjar ausprobiert? das packt alles was man brauch in ein jar. ich komm damit immer gut klar.

ich hab bis jetzt auch nie selber eine manifest datei erzeugt oder editiert.

http://fjep.sourceforge.net/


----------

